# FREE TRIP



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

The plan was to take the women out today. Neither feels like going so Emeraldcozy and myself are going for spanish and kings. 

You only need to show us how to use a down rigger correctly and have a licenses of course. 

We will be leaving Shermans Cove around 10 am. You don't need poles or anything. We are only trolling today. 

Again sorry for the short notice but the women both sprung it on us about the same time. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!

Post a replyif you can make it. We are going to get some stuff to make hamburgers so I guess a free meal is included.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

have u left yet?


----------

